# Klonopin vs. Clonazepam



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone whose taken Klonopin and clonazepam (at different times of course) noticed that one worked better than the other? I'm thinking about switching from clonazepam to Klonopin. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!

Heather


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

It's the same drug:



> Clonazepam (marketed by Roche under the trade-names *Klonopin in the United States* and Rivotril, Ravotril or Rivatril in Europe, South America, Canada, India, and Australia)


They do like to make it even more confusing for us don't they?


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

i would love to know why drug companies do this

its not like you can go down the supermarket and say "hmm yeah i prefer the brand name klonopin to rivotril"

idiots

its a pity which? magazine dont review drugs..


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

when bupropion (wellbutrin) went generic a lot of people were switched to budprion (generic ver) and complaints flooded in, seemed to be down to the coating that was used of the tablet (both were standard release) as well as some kind of weird dye they used

maybe its something along those lines, but if you felt better on the "real" klonopin demand that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Some drugs aren't suitible for Vegetarians, because their coating inc animal bone extract (Yummy).


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

In the US, clonazepam was simply the name for Klonopin. It is the generic. I switched to the generic some years ago and noticed no difference. I'm taking the same dose. Increase makes me tired, decrease makes DP/DR come back worse. I'm not stopping it. I've been on Klonpin then clonazepam (generic/same thing) for 21 years. Wouldn't be here without it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Dreamer, just curious if you dont mind me asking, what is your dose? I've been on it for 2 years and am now at 2mg, hoping to not have to go any higher, i take em both at the same time, but 21 years at the same does, i can only wish that happens to me, i have a feeling my tolerance is gonna keep going up though.


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah dude. same thing. clonazepam is klonopin.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------

